# Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???



## Paddy_96 (29. April 2010)

Hallo,
alle miteiander
Ich fahre diese Sommerferien nach Kroatien ans Meer.
Ich weiß schon, dass man eine Genehmigung brauch.
Aber ich weiß nicht was ich für eine Schnur brauche oder was für eine Rute.
Ich möchte am liebsten vom Festland aus angeln evt. ein kleines Boot mieten(eher unwarscheinlich).
Ich hab es nicht darauf abgesehen Thunfische oder ähnliches zu fangen. Aber möchte dennoch ordentliche Fische fangen(Das heißt der Drill soll Spaß machen).
Auf jedenfall möchte ich wissen was für Fische ich landen kann.

Gruß
Paddy_96


----------



## Boss007 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

Du kannst da bei der Gemeinte den kaufen oder bei Toiristen Büros oder bei reise Anbitern


----------



## jungangler 93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

fische sind zahnbrassen, wolfsbarsch, zsckenbarsche, mehrere brassen und barschartige. angeln kannste wie bei uns, normal mit spinnködern oder eben mit fisch muschelstücken.


----------



## jungangler 93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

oh zackenbarsch:q


----------



## barsch876 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

Hallo. 

das mit den Muscheln kannst du versuchen aber jenseits von Forellengrösse vom Ufer aus etwas zu fangen ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich wenn du dich nicht genaus auskennst.

Ich empfehle dir in deinem Fall Fischfetzen vom Hering oder besagtes Krebs/Muschelfleisch. die Haken werden dir vom Ufer aus aber meistens leer gefressen..das mit den Heringsfetzen funktioniert mit Spinner teilweise. Versuch das am besten in einem Hafenbecken abends....
Um bessere Fangchancen zu haben eignet sich Calmar/Oktopus wesentlich besser weil es zäh ist und nicht einfach abgefressen wird. Thunfisch vom Ufer aus zu fangen ist wie dir schon erwähnt klar als Illusion. Die Zeiten sind vorbei...Boote kannst du in manchen Regionen für 250€ die Woche mieten aber musst den entsprechenden Schein vorweisen.

Gruß


----------



## Bassey (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

Am Mittelmeer, egal wo sind einfache Systeme mit Wasserkugel meist sehr bewährt oder wie schon gesagt Spinner...
Vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen dir eine günstige Brandungsrute zuzulegen um auch weit rauszukommen...


----------



## Paddy_96 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

Okay Danke 

Also Ich hab eigentlich 2 Ruten:
1. Balzer Magna Mit 20-70g Wurfgewichtn und einer 8 kg Schnur. Also eine Allround Rute

2. 30-180 g Wurfgewicht 

Mit 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...llen-2/riverman-qx-stationaerrolle/detail.jsf

Dir QX800

Und dann Noch eine 20 kg Gramm Schnur geflochten




Und noch ne Frage Wenn ich mir ein Tretboot miete kann ich dann auch ein paar Meter rausfahren ?????????????


Und das Mit Thunfische war nicht so gemeint, dass ich die vom Ufer aus fangen will, sindern Überhauft
denn wenn ich mir so ansehe wie schwer die zu fangen sind,
Und man weiß ja auch ned was da für einer Jetzt anbeist Oder??

Mfg
Paddy_96


----------



## Paddy_96 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

Wenn ihr Skype habt
könntet ihr mich bitte anschreiben 
Skype Name: cro96



Wie montiere ich den Herings Fetzten an den Spinner?? oder wie meinst du das?

Ich angel gar nicht so lange und mach erst dieses Jahr den Angelschein

PS. Ich ekel mich nicht vor würmern oder Fisch ausnehmen wie es oft bei "Anfängern" so ist


----------



## Paddy_96 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien, Mittelmeer, aber wie???*

Kann man mit einer Pilkrute auch Spinnen/Blinkern 
Wenn es keine Probleme macht???

Gruß 
Paddy_96


----------

